# TiVo Clock Issue - Permanent work-around?



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

As detailed in this thread, TiVo released a bug around 2/16/2013 that prevents TiVo transferring unless the clock on the computer is reset to an earlier date, such as 2/13/2013. For continued use, the user must every day change the date of the clock to be in the past.

Two questions:

1) Does anyone have a more permanent work-around?

2) Has anyone gotten a definitive answer from TiVo about when a solution will be coming.

No need to comment if you are experiencing this issue, it's widespread and has been reported by many. I'd like to only here from people who have solutions and/or have spoken to TiVo and gotten them to acknowledge the issue.


----------



## TivoRocks193 (Aug 10, 2005)

Nevermind, the suggestion in this thread works. You just need to update your curl.conf located in Windows 7 at:

C:\Users\<UserName>\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop\curl.conf

With the line:

cookie = "sid=abc"

All working again. This is a pretty major screw up by TiVo though...


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

LOL. Fire then aim. Fire then aim. 

Further evidence the forum's search feature is grossly underutilized.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

TivoRocks193 said:


> As detailed in this thread, TiVo released a bug around 2/16/2013


To be clear, they released this bug around 2005. (!) It just didn't become a problem until Feb. 16, 2013. It was like a lurking time bomb, except that I assume it was placed by accident.


----------



## BH9244 (Feb 10, 2009)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Nevermind, the suggestion in this thread works. You just need to update your curl.conf located in Windows 7 at:
> 
> C:\Users\<UserName>\AppData\Local\TiVo Desktop\curl.conf
> 
> ...


I've located the curl.conf file , should the quotation marks in the added line be included ? Txs


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

FYI:

Whoever wrote the Mac version of the TiVo transfer software apparently ignored the cookie on the TiVo, because it still works just fine without any modifications.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

BH9244 said:


> I've located the curl.conf file , should the quotation marks in the added line be included ? Txs


Yes.


----------



## steve771 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got off a chat with Tivo as I had a computer meltdown and lost my Desktop Plus key. I was warned they were having 'problems' when I mentioned that Desktop wouldn't transfer files. They gave me the 'set your computer to a date before 2/17' as a workaround. It's a bit of a pain, so I came here, and sure enough, the community has the solution!

I wanted to toss in my 'thanks' for this fix (it works great), and a shame on Tivo for letting this go for almost 2 weeks w/o a fix!


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

TivoRocks193 said:


> Does anyone have a more permanent work-around?


I prefer using TiVoPlayList for transfers and found someone here on TCF mention a freeware program called RunAsDate which will run TiVoPlayList as if it were a date before 2/16 while leaving the system clock unaffected.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501378#5


----------



## dcahoe (Jan 29, 2006)

MHunter1 said:


> I prefer using TiVoPlayList for transfers ...


I have released a new version of TiVoPlayList v0.71 which fixes this expired cookie issue. Thanks everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

TiVo posted last night that they WILL be fixing the kernel, including S2s and S3s. They're also patching Desktop as a stopgap measure, probably using morac's method but that's just a guess. See post #34.

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...#e11082026&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ggieseke said:


> TiVo posted last night that they WILL be fixing the kernel, including S2s and S3s.


Yay, a software update for my S2 (9.x) and S3 (11.x)! What could go wrong? 

Glad to see they _are_ fixing this for all platforms though.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

ggieseke said:


> TiVo posted last night that they WILL be fixing the kernel, including S2s and S3s. They're also patching Desktop as a stopgap measure, probably using morac's method but that's just a guess. See post #34.
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...#e11082026&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


Waiting for all the people who said that nasty TiVo would never do this to apologize .........  Of course it's of little significance to most of us since there are already patches or fixes for Desktop, kmttg, pyTivo and TivoPlaylist.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

ggieseke said:


> TiVo posted last night that they WILL be fixing the kernel, including S2s and S3s. They're also patching Desktop as a stopgap measure, probably using morac's method but that's just a guess. See post #34.
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/fo...#e11082026&channelID=10&portalPageId=10432560


Maybe they can fix a few other things too:

Series 3 - Allow H.264 channels (Fios just announced they are moving towards them in April). The code is mostly in the tivo, just needs to be connected to the play system. WITHOUT THIS FIX, TIVOHD UNITS WILL START LOSING CABLE CHANNELS AS THEY MOVE TO H.264

Also, change 'Now Playing' to 'My Shows', for a more consistent experience
Also, Add the Tivo addons that allow the ipad tivo app to talk to the season pass manager, now showing, etc, like in a series 4


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo has released a patch for TiVo Desktop 2.8.3. I removed my work around lines from curl.conf, applied the patch and checked to see what was different. The patch added the cookie lines back to curl.conf (file now dated 03/01/13).


----------



## mrmega (Dec 3, 2007)

Morac I wanted to thank you again for the fix

I also wanted to mention that I just saw an email TIVO sent me today informing me about the patch. The first thing I did was search for posts by you to see if you had any comments. I wasn't going to apply their patch without some research. For one thing I was content to just use the curl file edit you provided but I thought I should test the patch in case they force it into the Desktop software as an update. I didn't want TIVO to break your fix  

I think it's REALLY "funny" and interesting that it took them so long for them to implement and distribute something you fixed immediately


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

mrmega said:


> I think it's REALLY "funny" and interesting that it took them so long for them to implement and distribute something you fixed immediately


I don't. We're talking about TiVo here.  To be fair, they most likely put *their TD fix* through a beta test, which takes time.
It's going to take even more time to fix in the DVR software as that will also have to go through a beta test.

If it hadn't been for notting figuring out the problem and morac for coming up with the fix, TiVo would be lost.

TiVo doesn't want to admit it, but this forum is a valuable resource.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

So does the TiVo "patch" actually use the "sid=abc" wording? Not even a different sid?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

windracer said:


> So does the TiVo "patch" actually use the "sid=abc" wording? Not even a different sid?


Yep.


----------



## mrmega (Dec 3, 2007)

windracer said:


> So does the TiVo "patch" actually use the "sid=abc" wording? Not even a different sid?





morac said:


> Yep.


Along with the royalties idea or the lifetime free Tivo's and stuff mentioned in the other thread I think they should really credit you and notting. I mean seriously, you guys and the other regulars who discuss technical things here really saved a ton of people a ton of heartache. The least they could do is publicly credit you guys, or at least mention that "the forums regulars" or something!

Do I think they will? I do not. But I believe they SHOULD... but then again I am one of those guys who believes people (and companies) should always try to do the right thing.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

mrmega said:


> Do I think they will? I do not. But I believe they SHOULD... but then again I am one of those guys who believes people (and companies) should always try to do the right thing.


I agree, but I cut TiVo some slack. You may not be familiar with the past history when TiVo reps used to post here.


----------



## SteveHC1 (Dec 12, 2008)

morac said:


> Yep.


Yeah, I and a couple of others told them (literally) to just throw together an installer for "the morac patch" and make it available for downloading (got tired of telling people how to do it manually, I'm sure you did too) while they worked on system updates to push out. I guess they got the message... ;-)

ANYWAY, I had a feeling that they'd manage to turn such a simple thing into a major federal project so I decided to peek into "their" patch's installer with textscan just to satisfy my curiosity. Sure enough, it checks for everything imaginable before finally writing to the curl file by adding EXACTLY what *you* wrote for it LOL. BTW - If I remember correctly (I merely scanned through the code very quickly) it also labels the file as an "official corporate build" and gives TiVo full credit for the patch/installer. It also looked to me like they had contracted out to some other outfit for the development of the original Desktop software (or at least major parts of it). Just my *very* quick observations...


----------



## NowPlaying (Mar 7, 2002)

dcahoe said:


> I have released a new version of TiVoPlayList v0.71 which fixes this expired cookie issue. Thanks everyone. Enjoy.


Thank you!!! I love your software.


----------

